# In Iraq: Our Sister 'TheGirlToLove" - Special Prayers



## Shimmie (Oct 8, 2007)

Angels, I saw this post (quoted below) from our 'sister' member 'The Girl to Love', who is in Iraq.  This is her 2nd tour there.  

Please add your love and prayers in this thread just for her.  Let this thread be one she can come to each time she is able to find encouragement and love to keep her strong.  

Thanks so much, everyone.  Let's keep her surrounded with our love. 

Posted: Tuesday, October 8, 2008 in Prayer Request Thread:


> Originally Posted by *thegirltolove*
> _ Ok ladies, I am in Baghdad now and so HELP me, the enemy is trying to attack my mind ALREADY!!!! He is trying to distract me left and right. He is trying to frustrate me and I think he is even trying to depress me. I need your prayers now more than ever. Please pray that God continues to keep, strengthen and encourage my heart. Thank you so much ladies. Be blessed..._


Hey Little Sister... We love you. I won't say to you 'keep up the faith', for you know this. What you need more is knowing that you are not alone. And that you are thought about and prayed for each and everyday. 

Hey, tell us about your beautiful hair? Not too many PJ's there, are they? But you'll soon be home to start a whole new hair care regime and one that you can boast about for us to follow. 

I know it's not easy where you are. Just know that you will not be abandoned. No evil shall befall you; no harm will come near you. Surely God will keep His word to you. 

_"I will be with you wherever you go and will bring you safely to this land as I promised."_

I love you, little sister.  Don't be scared anymore, okay? 

_:heart2:     :heart2:_


----------



## dlewis (Oct 8, 2007)

Thanks for bring this to my attention Shimmie.

I be in constant prayer for thegirltolove.


----------



## melodee (Oct 8, 2007)

I will be on my knees.  We sisters have to stick together.  Thatgirl, you are pressed, but by no means abandoned.  Remember it when the heat is on.  God bless you and thank you for your service.

Mel


----------



## Shimmie (Oct 8, 2007)

Angels, thank you so much  

We're going to keep this thread going until she gets back home.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Oct 8, 2007)

Thanks, Shimmie...I didn't even see this before.

I will be praying and I will also get my marriage group and the intercessors to pray as well. She will have a dynamic testimony of God's awesome power and love when she comes back from Iraq.

You are loved, sis...and we will stick by you no matter what. 

*"And the Peace of God, which surpasses all understanding will guard your heart and your mind in Christ Jesus." Philippians 4:7*

ETA: Maybe the Mods could make this a sticky!


----------



## Shimmie (Oct 8, 2007)

Nice & Wavy said:


> Thanks, Shimmie...I didn't even see this before.
> 
> I will be praying and I will also get my marriage group and the intercessors to pray as well. She will have a dynamic testimony of God's awesome power and love when she comes back from Iraq.
> 
> ...


Precious Wavy, thanks so much... I sent a stickie request.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Oct 8, 2007)

Shimmie said:


> Precious Wavy, thanks so much... I sent a stickie request.


 
You are welcome, and hey...thanks for sending the stickie request!


----------



## Mocha5 (Oct 8, 2007)

Hey, Sweetie.  We are here and covering you in prayer.

This seems to fit your situation in more ways than one.  

*Soul Secrets for times in the Wilderness (TD Jakes, Holy Bible: Woman Thou Art Loosed Edition)*

*Lord, You are the God of my desert and all of my dry places.  I'm stuck here again in the wilderness- helpless, hopeless, friendless- with no home for my heart.  It's a desperate, desolate place.  I have visited this wide wasteland before, feeling trapped between where I am and where I want to be.  Like the children of Israel, I am wandering and wondering, Will I ever get out of here?  Is there even a place beyond this pain?*

*It's not that I don't know how to put one foot in front of the other.  It's that I want to be where I am not.  I need the God of fire by night and cloud by day.  I need direction from the Maker of the stars.  There's a Promised Land before me- a place of provision, a place of plenty.  But how do I exchange my emptiness for Your abundance?*

*I long for the days of wilderness-walking to end.  I want to go forward with You.  Lord, lead me home. (Numbers 9:1)*

In your situation, home not only means the U.S. but it also means His resting place where you can find rest for your mind, body, and spirit.  Your sisters in Christ love you and don't you forget it!!!


----------



## 14got (Oct 9, 2007)

I most definitely will
you has been a constant support to me and my dd
truely a girl to love


----------



## Lady Esquire (Oct 9, 2007)

A Girl To Love...is a really befitting name for her.

She has been on my mind.  

I pray for a safe return. 

God is so good and he will lay his heavenly hand on her and watch over her thru this time.


----------



## Shimmie (Oct 10, 2007)

Hello Precious Sister...

Just taking another moment of the day to remind you that you are still loved and prayed for continuously.    You are still most definitely, "thegirltolove"...

I'm having a 'good hair day', today.  It took me a year to get this far.  Hmmmmm, let's see what tomorrow brings. 

Anyway, I just wanted to put a smile on your face.  Stay strong precious sister...stay strong.   

More and more prayers are going up for you each moment of the day.   Beverly made this thread a 'stickie' just for you.   It makes it easy for you to come back to and read the love and prayers.


----------



## Shimmie (Oct 10, 2007)

Thanks Beverly for making this special thread a 'stickie'.  We love and appreciate you, the mods and Nikos (1k).


----------



## thegirltolove (Oct 12, 2007)

OMGoodness. I ran across this by accident....(well we all know that it wasn't an accident.) I thank God for all of you ladies so much. I am here fighting tears right now. Shimmie, you are truly one of a kind and I thank God so much for allowing me to "meet" you. I thank God for placing me on your heart to be lifted up in prayer. It has been tough, but I feel like God is keeping me. Even though things have been a little crazy so far, I still feel God's hand with me...and now I have a better idea as to why I have had this feeling so strong. You ladies are such a blessing to me. I thank God for each and every one of you.

I know that God has a purpose for me being here and I am on the look out for it. Before I left, He told me to not be afraid of the new place that I was going to. He said that the things that I have been praying for are over here. I am trying to keep my focus....I really am. I don't want to miss God. I realize that He loves me enough to not let me suffer for no reason, and with the way that the enemy is already trying to attack me, I know that God must have something MAJOR in store. Even as I am typing right now, I can feel His Spirit all over me. He is so good ya'll....I can't even begin to explain His goodness....

Now, Shimmie mentioned the hair... Oh Lawd!!!! The hair is doing something else!!!!!  I am on a small camp that doesn't have too much of anything!!! Especially not for "our hair". It's hot...dusty...and I am working so many hours right now that I can't take care of it the way that I know I need to...so the hair is not doing too well . Hopefully I can get some free time in the near future and I can travel to another camp where they might have some things that I can actually use. 

Once again....you ladies are so wonderful. I thank God for you all....especially you Shimmie. God has blessed you with an incredible heart for people. I thank God for you so much.

God bless you!!!!!


----------



## Shimmie (Oct 12, 2007)

thegirltolove said:


> OMGoodness. I ran across this by accident....(well we all know that it wasn't an accident.) I thank God for all of you ladies so much. I am here fighting tears right now. Shimmie, you are truly one of a kind and I thank God so much for allowing me to "meet" you. I thank God for placing me on your heart to be lifted up in prayer. It has been tough, but I feel like God is keeping me. Even though things have been a little crazy so far, I still feel God's hand with me...and now I have a better idea as to why I have had this feeling so strong. You ladies are such a blessing to me. I thank God for each and every one of you.
> 
> I know that God has a purpose for me being here and I am on the look out for it. Before I left, He told me to not be afraid of the new place that I was going to. He said that the things that I have been praying for are over here. I am trying to keep my focus....I really am. I don't want to miss God. I realize that He loves me enough to not let me suffer for no reason, and with the way that the enemy is already trying to attack me, I know that God must have something MAJOR in store. Even as I am typing right now, I can feel His Spirit all over me. He is so good ya'll....I can't even begin to explain His goodness....
> 
> ...


Hey...  Hi angel 

I sure do miss you and I think about you everyday.  Thanks for your address.  I'm going to send you a package.     For your Hair.  

This is going to be so much fun...doing sister things in the mail.  :reddancer:     

I'm trying to keep all of your messages in this one thread; as I'm not sure how often you have computer access.   Technology is awesome.  We don't have to depend upon the Pony Express to communicate or the Morris code anymore.    

Ummmmmm, I'm only 21... 

I love you precious little sister.  You are covered every single day and night in love and prayers.  Always remember that.   

For you little sister...      :heart2:


----------



## thegirltolove (Oct 12, 2007)

Shimmie said:


> Hey... Hi angel
> 
> I sure do miss you and I think about you everyday. Thanks for your address. I'm going to send you a package.  For your Hair.
> 
> ...


 
 Shimmie....you are such a wonderful lady. So help me, you have a heart of Gold!!!!! ...and with all that wisdom, I COMPLETELY believe that you are 21!....no, no really.

 I thank God for your heart. I don't think I have even had the privilege of saying that before, but I do. I am looking forward to corresponding with you. 

 This hug's for YOU!!!


----------



## Joanna721 (Oct 12, 2007)

i AM DEFINITELY ADDING U TO THE PRAYER LIST i HAVE A CLOSE FRIEND THERE AND THIS IS HIS THIRD TIME AND WE TRY TO TALK DAILY BUT i GET WORRIED WHEN HE SAYS i'LL BE GONE FOR A FEW DAYS AND THEN A FEW DAYS PASS AND THE ENEMY STARTS TO USE MY MIND AS HIS PLAYGROUND BUT THATS TMI ANYWHO i WILL PRAY FOR U AND MAYBE I WILL STOP BY THE BSS AS WELL AND SEND UI SOME STUFF....WHAT DO U USE ALOT OF...ANYTHING i CAN DO TO HELP
STAYIN IN PRAYER FOR U


----------



## Beauty4Ashes (Oct 12, 2007)

Hey Girlie,  I didn't realize you were in Iraq. I will definitely send prayers your way. Take care


----------



## thegirltolove (Oct 12, 2007)

Joanna721 said:


> i AM DEFINITELY ADDING U TO THE PRAYER LIST i HAVE A CLOSE FRIEND THERE AND THIS IS HIS THIRD TIME AND WE TRY TO TALK DAILY BUT i GET WORRIED WHEN HE SAYS i'LL BE GONE FOR A FEW DAYS AND THEN A FEW DAYS PASS AND THE ENEMY STARTS TO USE MY MIND AS HIS PLAYGROUND BUT THATS TMI ANYWHO i WILL PRAY FOR U AND MAYBE I WILL STOP BY THE BSS AS WELL AND SEND UI SOME STUFF....WHAT DO U USE ALOT OF...ANYTHING i CAN DO TO HELP
> STAYIN IN PRAYER FOR U


 
 Thank you so much sis. This is my 3rd time here as well. I have other loved ones that have been over here and I haven't heard from them in a while, or when they said that I should hear from them and I was attacked in the same way. It is definitely hard. I will be praying for you too. I will be praying that God puts your mind at ease and gives you His peace.

 Wow, i wasn't really expecting to have to come up with a list.  Ummmm, lemme think on that one and get back to you ladies. Thank you so much again for even thinking of me. God bless you...


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Oct 12, 2007)

Hey, its so good to hear from you.  When I saw that you posted today, I got really excited.

I am waiting for your list as well so that I can send you some things too.  Not just for your hair...let us know what you need, ok?

Shimmie is the biggest blessing on this forum.  I love her very much too, so I know how you feel!

Blessings to you, and please know that we love you and are praying for you and your whole team!


----------



## thegirltolove (Oct 13, 2007)

I have read this and re-read this, and re-read this. From the 1st time that I read this, I felt every bit of what this post said. This is exactly where I am. This is what my heart prays. This is what I feel. I have frequently been refering to myself as a wilderness waunderer and telling God that I am tired of being there.....

 I don't know what God is doing on this trip, but I just know that I have to trust Him. I didn't understand why I had to be here for a 3rd time, but God knows. He knows what's best for me. I thank you so much for this post sis. This is so on point.



Mocha5 said:


> Hey, Sweetie. We are here and covering you in prayer.
> 
> This seems to fit your situation in more ways than one.
> 
> ...


----------



## WomanlyCharm (Oct 13, 2007)

(((HUGS))) thegirltolove!

You know, it's so strange...you and I have never talked or pmed, yet your screen name has been in my thoughts every so often for the past few weeks, it was just so random!  Then I come across this thread. 
I had no idea you were in Iraq, I thought you were still just down the road from me in San Antonio. 

I said a special prayer for you this morning, and rest assured you will be thought of and prayed for daily.  

God bless you and thank you for your service!


----------



## Shimmie (Oct 13, 2007)

Hi Angel...can you see me waving to you from 'here' to over 'there'.  I just knew you could see me, especially since I'm standing on my tippie toes... Your big sister is a 'shortie'.  

Just wanted to stop in to say hello and that you're most definitely in my thoughts and my heart. 

It's probably night time over there now. I hope you had a wonderful day today and don't forget you are never alone. Sweet sleep, for all of your cares will keep and so is the Lord keeping you. 

While you are sleeping, you are surrounded with this... 

            

God bless you Amber...


----------



## thegirltolove (Oct 16, 2007)

I thank all of you ladies so much for being mindful of lil ol' me.

Ok, so I have been deployed for a month so far (I don't know where that time wenterplexed), but I feel like it is ALREADY starting to get to me. You know how when you are saved (....I mean REALLY saved.), the Spirit of God will not just allow you to do just any ol' thing, or "kick it" with any ol' body. Well, I am feeling that frustration lately. I feel isolated. I can't really talk to anyone who is around me. I know that if I started talking about some of those deep spiritual issues, I would get that blank look like "Ummm, sure....yeah...I understand exactly what you are talking about" 

I have not been able to really spend time with God like I want to. I don't even have my own space to cry out to Him like I normally would. I have just been working so many hours that I am just run down...

 It seems like every 2 minutes, another man is in my face. I am so SICK of these men comin' up to me like "Hey wassup shawty???? Can I holla???" 
Not like I have anything against men...not at all, but when you are saved and single, and have the Spirit of God living in you, it doesn't matter how physically attractive a man is if his heart is not right.

 If his mind and heart are not right, we have nothing in common anyway. I guess I am just a little bit frustrated. God told me before I left that the things that I have been praying for are over here....but I have not even seen an indication of a whisper of a hint of a sign. Not saying that I am doubting God, but it would be nice to know the purpose....ya know??? He has just been silent thus far. I trust Him....I have no other choice BUT to trust Him, so I am waiting....

 I know that as a Christian, I am expected to always be positive and smiling, but I am human too....and right now I am feeling some of that human frustration .  I'm sorry ya'll. I know that I am supposed to be telling about the awesome, amazing, mind-blowing things that God is doing over here in Baghdad, but I am still looking for it . 

He has been saying "no" to a lot of things, but I am waiting for Him to say "That's it right there!!!! That's why I sent you!!!" 

 Please, just pray that God continues to strengthen me and that I remain focused on the prize, which is Him and His will for my life. Thank you so much ladies. I love you all!!!!!!!! It's late here now and my bedtime was a while ago.  TTYL....and I will get that list soon. Be blessed ladies!!!


----------



## Joanna721 (Oct 17, 2007)

Girl thanx for praying for me as well.....but i will definitely call on God to cover u and keep u and bring peace ur heart and mind 

( I also have the Woman Thou Art Loosed edition of the Bible...yay we're Bible twins)
 as far as neeeding a place to cry out and call on him.....I get like that in my own home sometimes.....if u do nothing else but go sit in the bathroom and pray go for a walk or whenever ur in ur room alone take advantage of that time.....I cry in the shower to God sometimes...Im good for whispering to Him its like they say from ur lips to Gods ears.....

anything u need lemme know


----------



## Shimmie (Oct 17, 2007)

thegirltolove said:


> I thank all of you ladies so much for being mindful of lil ol' me.
> 
> Ok, so I have been deployed for a month so far (I don't know where that time wenterplexed), but I feel like it is ALREADY starting to get to me. You know how when you are saved (....I mean REALLY saved.), the Spirit of God will not just allow you to do just any ol' thing, or "kick it" with any ol' body. Well, I am feeling that frustration lately. I feel isolated. I can't really talk to anyone who is around me. I know that if I started talking about some of those deep spiritual issues, I would get that blank look like "Ummm, sure....yeah...I understand exactly what you are talking about"
> 
> ...


 
Hey Darlin'... 

While you are sleeping, receive this word as a prayer in your spirit. 

_For the *VISION* is yet for an appointed time, but at the end it shall speak, and not lie: though it tarry, wait for it; because it will surely come, it will not tarry. __------ Habakuk 2:3_

You're not alone little one, neither has God forgotten His promise. Take each moment of each day as a gift wrapped in many beautiful layers. With each layer that you remove, admire it's beauty for these are layers of love surrounding you each moment of the day and night.

_Amber, it's going to be okay._ You are not in this alone. The time will fly and one day the seeds of your prayers will be an open Garden, fragrant with God's loving presence and His fulfilled promises for you to behold. 

As for the 'guys' and their wondering and wandering eyes; they'd just scared and trying not to show it. Be a beautiful witness babygirl. Be a witness who knows the way to chase their fears away. You are that perfect one with the 'treasure' inside of you to do so. 

Sweet sleep, little sister...we've got you covered; now rest.


----------



## thegirltolove (Oct 18, 2007)

Ok ladies, I compiled a list of some of the things that I need, mixed with some things that I like. Once again, you don't know how special you all are making me feel. I thank God for you and for loving me enough to place me on your hearts. I thank you for your prayers. I know that they have been so helpful. The enemy is trying something new everyday, but I thank God for surrounding me with His angels and the prayers of the lovely angels of LHCF. 

Ok....back to the list.

Stiff head wax (from Sally's)
Scissors (for hair)
Combs (silly me didn't bring any)
A good brush
Black scrunchies (haven't been able to find any)
Nexxus Emergencee
1B braiding hair
Baking Soda
EVOO
Aloe Vera Gel
Body Scrub
Clarifying Shampoo
Sandwich baggies (bet ya can't guess what it's for)
Some type of heat protectant for my hair
A blanket
Dried fruit (mangos, pineapples, banana chips)
Pringles
Dove Deoderant
Writing Pens

 Ummmm, I think that is everything. All that I could think of at least.
Not to say that I want ALL of this stuff, but if you ladies wanna send packages, this is the stuff that I can use. The other stuff is too expensive to ask for, so I will order it online. I thank you ladies so much for being such a blessing to me. I love you all and thank you!!! Be blessed ladies.


----------



## Shimmie (Oct 24, 2007)

Sending you love, prayers and blessings... and getting package ready to send to you soon.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Oct 31, 2007)

Ok, I'm going to be sending you a care package too.

I've been really praying for you sis.  I know you feel all the prayers going up to Our Father on your behalf.

Have you found any other believers there?  If you can, get together with them somehow and pray...even if it is for 1 minute.

1 can chase a thousand
2 ten thousand
3 and more....sends legions fleeing!

You are blessed....and after you have done all to stand....STAND!

Luv ya!


----------



## donna894 (Nov 4, 2007)

I'm so touched by your heartfelt posts, sending you a PM.


----------



## thegirltolove (Nov 13, 2007)

........Lost some friends recently. For security reasons, I can't talk about all the details. Please, just pray for the families they left behind and for the unit.

 God is STILL good.


----------



## SexySin985 (Nov 13, 2007)

thegirltolove said:


> ........Lost some friends recently. For security reasons, I can't talk about all the details. Please, just pray for the families they left behind and for the unit.
> 
> God is STILL good.



Oh my.... I am soo sorry to hear that I will def. keep you and their families in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## thegirltolove (Nov 15, 2007)

Hey ladies, don't worry about sending anything. I am going to send the list to my sister and having her send the things that I need. I appreciate the thought anyway.


----------



## GloriousPraise (Nov 15, 2007)

Just wanted to say hello, and to let you know that this morning I prayed: that the Lord bless you in the city and in the field, and that he cover you and protect you with the blood of Jesus.


----------



## Shimmie (Nov 15, 2007)

thegirltolove said:


> Hey ladies, don't worry about sending anything. I am going to send the list to my sister and having her send the things that I need. I appreciate the thought anyway.


Hey Precious One...

You're always in my prayers...always. 

I've already started on your package.  I'll PM you what I've been 'collecting.'  Some of the items I want to leave as a surprise.  Look for my PM.


----------



## Coffee (Dec 7, 2007)

I have added her to my weekly "Words of Encouragment & Prayer List" where she will remain until she is safely home!


----------



## thegirltolove (Dec 11, 2007)

Coffee said:


> I have added her to my weekly "Words of Encouragment & Prayer List" where she will remain until she is safely home!



 I got the email yesterday. Thank you so much Coffee!!!!


----------



## golden bronze (Dec 13, 2007)

Lord please watch over, protect and guide your child. Be her eyes her hands and her feet. You go before her in battle and keep her in your hand, oh great Jehovah Jireh, our provider.


----------



## Shimmie (Feb 3, 2008)

Praying for you, precious Amber...

With all my heart...


----------



## SoSweet08 (Feb 14, 2008)

I will keep you in my prayers. You'll get through this.


----------



## Lady Esquire (Feb 14, 2008)

TheGirlToLove, you are so so in my prayers.


----------



## TheNewFine (Mar 5, 2008)

Dear "A Girl To Love",

John 14:27 has always been one of my favorite verses but it really blessed me recently when I read the Amplified version. 

_*Peace I leave with you; My [own] peace I now give and bequeath to you. Not as the world gives do I give to you. Do not let your hearts be troubled, neither let them be afraid. [Stop allowing yourselves to be agitated and disturbed; and do not permit yourselves to be fearful and intimidated and cowardly and unsettled.]

*_You are strong, you are brave and you are loved!

Thank you for your service!


----------



## Zeal (Mar 5, 2008)

You are in my prayers.  Pleae keep the faith and continue to talk to our Father.  God cares for you and so do I be blessed in his name.


----------



## thegirltolove (Mar 27, 2008)

I thank you ladies so much for all your love and support. I can't believe that I have been here 6 months already. God is truly good. He's so awesome and I have been learning so much. I am getting ready to spend yet another birthday here and at first I was bothered by the fact that it seemed like I was spending all my "good years" in this place. Then I had to realize, any place that I get to be in the will and presence of God is the only place I really want to be. 

 I just wanted to say thank you again for the prayers, packages, words of encouragement and love. A special thanks goes to you Shimmie. You are truly an angel here on earth and I know that you will never know the impact that you have made on my life. I thank God for you being obedient to His voice and allowing yourself to be used in so many people's lives. I love ya lady. Be blessed.


----------



## Shimmie (Mar 27, 2008)

thegirltolove said:


> I thank you ladies so much for all your love and support. I can't believe that I have been here 6 months already. God is truly good. He's so awesome and I have been learning so much. I am getting ready to spend yet another birthday here and at first I was bothered by the fact that it seemed like I was spending all my "good years" in this place. Then I had to realize, any place that I get to be in the will and presence of God is the only place I really want to be.
> 
> I just wanted to say thank you again for the prayers, packages, words of encouragement and love. A special thanks goes to you Shimmie. You are truly an angel here on earth and I know that you will never know the impact that you have made on my life. I thank God for you being obedient to His voice and allowing yourself to be used in so many people's lives. I love ya lady. Be blessed.



I love you too, precious 'Amber'.  

Angel, remember that even while you are sleeping  you are surrounded  in love  and prayers    

Sweet sleep little one   and ....................... 

 * Happy Birthday Darlin' !*  

We'll just have to Dance here on the home front at the next one     :reddancer:


----------



## cutenaynay (Apr 20, 2008)

I pray that god gives you strength to prevail in any turbulent situation the enemy as thrown on you! I pray for your safety and I pray that all will be well when you come back to your resting place!amen


----------



## PoeticJustice (Apr 21, 2008)

TheGirltoLove, I've said a prayer and will continue to lift you up in prayer that you remain covered on your tour!


----------



## Keep1Belle (Apr 22, 2008)

TheGirlto Love - You are in my heart and prayers.  No weapon formed against you shall prosper, thats physically, emotionally, spiritually, etc.  I believe that God will keep you in the palm of his hand, I pray that you may be at peace when all around you is turbulent.

Be blessed!


----------



## Shimmie (Apr 30, 2008)

Sweet Sleep, little sister.... 

For while you are sleeping and while your are awake, you are covered and surrounded in loving prayers.  

Sweet Sleep, for all of your cares will keep; they are cradled into the vrey heart and soul of God our Father in Heaven.

Sweet Sleep, for your protection God will keep, forever no matter where you are.  

Sweet Sleep, it will keep, the very thoughts and fears which may try to cloud your heart.  

Sweet Sleep, for from God and Love, you are never far apart.  Nor from the heart of those who love you...including mine . 

Precious Little Sister in Iraq and in my heart and prayers, Sweet Sleep......


----------



## caribgirl (May 1, 2008)

You have a special spirit that shines so brightly and I pray for you so very often. 

God takes great care of his children and you are no exception. I pray that he will continue to send his holy angels to keep you safe.

Keep  him close to you every second of the day by praying continuously.

We love you, sweetie!!! :blowkiss:


----------



## thegirltolove (May 5, 2008)

Thank you so much for all your prayers and support. I am about 1/2 way through with this thing. MAN TIME FLIES WHEN YOU GOT JESUS!

 Honestly, its been trying but I feel selfish with so many people making such a big deal about me when there are plenty of other people out here that have it so much more worse than I do. I ask that if you are praying that you are not limiting your prayers to me, but that you cover all of us here. 

 Once again, I thank you all for the love and I especially thank you Shimmie for being the awesome woman of God that you are.


----------



## Keep1Belle (May 6, 2008)

You crossed my mind yesterday when I was coming through customs in the airport and saw the "Welcome home troops" sign.  

I am praying for you and all the others that are world wide fighting away from home.

God Bless!


----------



## trini_rican (May 6, 2008)

God bless you the girltolove.  We're praying for you and covering you in the blood of Jesus.  Be safe. Big hugs to you.


----------



## Evolving78 (May 12, 2008)

Thank you for what you are doing over there.  I pray for a safe return home for you!  God Bless you!


----------



## motherx2esq (May 30, 2008)

My prayers are lifted to her and all of our military!  They are loved all across!


----------



## EbonyHairedPrincess (Jul 2, 2008)

(((((HUGS))))) 

God bless and keep you safe TheGirlToLove.


----------



## ONEBLESSEDRN (Jul 10, 2008)

May God keep you safe and from harms way.
Lot's of Love,
Joy


----------



## Keep1Belle (Oct 15, 2008)

May god keep you and bless you while away and at home.


----------



## Shimmie (Nov 27, 2008)

*Happy Thanksgiving Amber!  *

*  God Bless You  *

* *
* *
**​


----------



## thegirltolove (Dec 1, 2008)

I thank all of you ladies so much for keeping me in your prayers. I have been so busy and out of the loop lately. We are actually on our final countdown!!!!! YAY!!!! 

Unfortunately, I am unable to say when EXACTLY I will be home, but know that it should be very soon. I have had to spend the last 2 Thanksgivings here, but I thank the Lord that I shouldn't have to spend another Christmas here...

You ladies have been such a blessing to me and I thank God for all of you.


----------



## Shimmie (Dec 1, 2008)

thegirltolove said:


> I thank all of you ladies so much for keeping me in your prayers. I have been so busy and out of the loop lately. We are actually on our final countdown!!!!! YAY!!!!
> 
> Unfortunately, I am unable to say when EXACTLY I will be home, but know that it should be very soon. I have had to spend the last 2 Thanksgivings here, but I thank the Lord that I shouldn't have to spend another Christmas here...
> 
> You ladies have been such a blessing to me and I thank God for all of you.


It will be so good to 'have' you back home again.


----------



## thegirltolove (Dec 15, 2008)

Hello all my wonderful sistas!!!! I am BACK in the lovely state of Texas....HALLELUJAH!!!! I thank God for all of you and your prayers. I know that it was all of your prayers that kept me in this time. I definitely went through a lot over there, but God is good. I won't complain about the bad, but I will instead rejoice about the fact that God definitely used that time to refine me and mold me into a better woman. I thank God for all of you and know that I love you.


----------



## Shimmie (Dec 15, 2008)

thegirltolove said:


> Hello all my wonderful sistas!!!! I am BACK in the lovely state of Texas....HALLELUJAH!!!! I thank God for all of you and your prayers. I know that it was all of your prayers that kept me in this time. I definitely went through a lot over there, but God is good. I won't complain about the bad, but I will instead rejoice about the fact that God definitely used that time to refine me and mold me into a better woman. I thank God for all of you and know that I love you.


 
   

 

:welcome3: HOME AMBER! 

PRAISE GOD !  For keeping His promise to bring you back safely home.  

We sure did miss you.   Just in time for Christmas!   

Love you, love you, much and more.....

:welcome3:  :welcome3:  :welcome3:​ 
HOME... Our precious girl to love, our precious sister Amber.  

   

God bless you ! ​


----------



## Beauty4Ashes (Dec 15, 2008)

Welcome Back.....


----------



## Opalsunset (Jan 19, 2009)

Welcome Back!!!!


----------



## Nefertiti0906 (Jan 19, 2009)

Welcome Back!!!


----------

